# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Электронная музыка. Есть любители?

## Vader

Не знаю, есть ли тут любители электронной и танцевальной музыки, но хотелось бы поделиться парочкой видео миксов, вдруг кому понравится. Там по часу каждый, идеально подойдет для любого использования, будь то уборка дома, тусовка, занятия спортом или просто отдых на диване с бокальчиком вина) Попробуйте:

----------

